# Catherine Zeta Jones hair color shade



## CuTeLiCiOuS (Jan 25, 2007)

This hair shade is really beautiful. My hair color is natural black/ dark brown naturally and I would like to dye it this shade at home. Does anybody what hair color I should pick up.


----------



## tfigueroa (Jan 26, 2007)

Her Hair Is Very Dark Naturally. I Read In A Article That She Just Glosses Her Hair ( To Make It Shine).if Ur Hair Is Super Dark Just Put A Lighter Brown Over It One Or Two Shades Lighter At The Most. If U Want Her Style You Can Google It Or Let Me Know I Have A Few And Could Send Them. TRY CLAIROL OR REVLON


----------



## Aquilah (Jan 26, 2007)

Well, I know even "Natural Black" is pretty dark on me... Maybe try to find a dark brown, almost black color.


----------



## Sarah84 (Jan 26, 2007)

She has gorgeous hair


----------



## shivs (Jan 26, 2007)

this is really off topic but whose the girl in your picture?

shes so familiar!


----------



## tfigueroa (Jan 27, 2007)

revlon has several dark shades u could try and theres another company that makes haircolor its called natural match or something like that.they also have a wide varety of shades that are dark


----------



## ivette (Jan 27, 2007)

are you looking for a permanent or semi-permanent haircolor???

alot of different brands out there make both. below are some

1. clairol

2. L'oreal

3. revlon (i think)


----------



## CuTeLiCiOuS (Jan 30, 2007)

semi-permanent


----------



## AquaBlu (Jan 31, 2007)

I love dark hair. Im a blonde who always wishes she was born with dark black hair (well actually I WAS, then at a few weeks old it grew in blonde).  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lauren (Feb 1, 2007)

I love her hair color too but I've never used dye so I can't recommend anything...


----------



## pinksugar (Feb 1, 2007)

I heard her hair is actually almost purple in the light. There are red or purple hair dyes that would give your hair a glow like hers if you have really dark hair already..


----------



## Mediterranean (Feb 1, 2007)

I would use a chocolate shade, as you have dark hair it will give it a warm dark brown shade


----------

